# My Xperiance with SE Xperia!



## darkrider114 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello Guys!

Im gonna tell you about my experience with SE Xperia. Its been over one and half month since i bought my xperia. I bought it in the grey market w/o warranty at a price of 28500 rs. My first impressions on seeing the device is it's smaller than that shown in the images on the internet and the screen is gorgeous. Mine is a black one and black is better than silver one as they say so. 
Coming to the U.I, xperia is loaded with Panel interface. Panels look really amazing. Theres a panel called Fish panel where fishes respond to your touches and it also works as a notification manager, Like change in the colors of fish or appearance of new fishes as you get a missed call or a new message accordingly. Theres also an unofficial panel called Growing Panel where the plants grow all the day and each plant represents a function like battery indicator etc., The panel also changes its background according to the time of the day like appearance of moon at night and Sun at day. So i tried all the available panels on the net and they are really useful especially the "face book" and "On the Road Panel". 
                                                                           After a few days i came to know about a website called XDA-DEVELOPERS where custom cooked firmwares were available for xperia. So, i modded my phone and replaced the original firmware with the custom firmware where you get to use the HTC's Touch Flo 3d interface or Winmo 6.5 or both of them Simultaneously. Belive me touch flo interface was awesome on Xperia. Its adds one more level of functionality to your phone. Isn't it amazing to have an option of using multiple interfaces on a single device?  U get that with Xperia. Right now im using Winmo 6.5 which is even not officially released by Microsoft and its a great improvement over 6.1
Because of the High resolution screen(800*480) and Powerful processor(528mhz) you can  watch unconverted movies using core player (All most all formats). So, no hassle of converting videos for hrs which saves a lot of time for me now.  Signal reception is excellent and Speech quality is crystal clear. Its got a huge battery(1500mah) which is enough to keep you running all the day. Camera is better than most phones but not excellent as it takes at  4-5 secs to take a picture. Qwerty keyboard is very useful at times. Truly xperia is a king of communications with WIFI, HSDPA(3g), BLUETOOTH, EDGE and UMTS. Browsing on Xperia is pleasure using opera 9.5.

Right now  im  very content  with my Xperia. Xperia or other HTC phones have an edge over other Winmo mobiles because, they are supported by XDA-DEVELOPERS site. They don't support Samsung, Lg or Asus phones. So, you cannot use custom roms on your device except if your a tech genius and have some programming skills to make a custom rom yourself and mess with your device. 
Check out the upcoming Xperia X2(winmo) and Android based Xperia(may be X3). I would suggest you wait for them. Tnx.

Cheers!!


----------



## Pat (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats a good read! Thanks..I hope X3 will be cheaper than X1..That would get me really interested!


----------



## dreams (Jul 18, 2009)

xcellent one..keep it up. I am too impressed on xda and WinMo. rite now i own a htc touch wit WinMo 6.5. Have a plan to go for xperia the next version. but in a dilemma either to go for xperia or iPhone.


----------

